# fiber festivals



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

HI - I am looking for established fiber festivals to set up as a vendor for 2009 in Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi, and surrounding states. Let me know what you know about them. thanks


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

SAFF THE fiber festival in my area...

http://www.saffsite.org/

DD and I will rearrange most any schedule to make it!

Unless plans change I'll be there on Sunday this time (as Frid/Sat are taken by band festival). 

Anyone else going?

dawn


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Meg and Liese plan to attend - I have it on my calender to try (they graciously invited me to stay with them ), but it's still unknown if I'll get to or not.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

sewsilly said:


> SAFF THE fiber festival in my area...
> 
> http://www.saffsite.org/
> 
> ...


I am planning on attending and entering our llamas in the show on Saturday. I will be sure and take in all the vendors, it is such a wonderful event!!! I missed last year but attended 2 years prior to that. All attendees be sure to stop by our stall-Agape' lland llamas.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> Meg and Liese plan to attend - I have it on my calender to try (they graciously invited me to stay with them ), but it's still unknown if I'll get to or not.


:wizard: I'm working on it.......


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

*Arizona*
Sheep Is Life Celebration - June - Dine College, Tsaile, AZ (The Navajo Nation) http://www.navajolifeway.org/
*California*
California Wool& Fiber Festival - September - Boonville -http://www.fiberfestival.com/
Conference of Northern California Handweavers - April - Santa Clara - http://www.cnch.org/
Lambtown, USA Festival & Fiber Show - July - Dixon, CA -http://www.lambtown.com
Natural Fiber Fair - October - Redway, CA - [email protected]
SOAR - October - http://www.interweave.com/events/default.asp
*Colorado*
All Breed Fiber Animal Show - Gunnison County, CO - April - 970.641.1260
Estes Park Wool Market - June - Estes Park - http://www.estesnet.com/events/woolmarket.htm
SLV Folk Arts & Fiber festival âJuly - Monte Vista - http://folkfiberarts.blogspot.com/
*Connecticut*
Connecticut Sheep, Wool & Fiber Festival - April - Vernon - www.ctsheep.org
*Idaho*
Snake River Fiber Festival âMay -Idaho Falls http://www.snakeriverweaversandspinners.org
*Illinois*
Stephenson County Fiber Art Fair -April-Cedarville, IL- http://www.suzybeggin.com/FAF.htm 
*Indiana*
Fiberfest & Spin-in â March â Portland, IN http://www.indianafestivals.org/march.html
The Fiber Event - April - Greencastle, Indiana - http://www.thefiberevent.com/ 
Hoosier Hills Fiberarts Festival â June â Franklin, IN http://www.hhfiberfest.com/
S. Indiana Fiberarts Festival-Oct-Corydon http://www.southernindianafiberarts.com/index.html
*Iowa*
Iowa Sheep and Wool Festival â June- Adel, IA www.iowasheep.com/festival 
*Kansas*
Central Plains Fiber Festival â April - Phillipsburg, KS *www.centralplainsfiberfest.com
Maine*
Fiber at Fryeburg - September - Fryeburg, ME - http://www.fryeburgfair.com/#
Maine Fiber Frolic -June - Windsor - http://www.fiberfrolic.com
*Maryland*
Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival - May - Howard County Fairground - http://www.sheepandwool.org
*Massachusetts*
Massachusetts Sheep & Woolcraft Fair - May - Cummington - www.masheepwool.org
*Michigan*
Fiberfest â August â Allegan http://www.michiganfiberfestival.org
Northern Michigan Lamb & Wool Festival - September - West Branch - http://www.nmlw.homestead.com/
Sheep & Wool Festival â Sept.-Mt.Bruce Station, MI - http://www.sheepstuff.com/Festival.html
Fiber Expo â October- Ann Arbor, MI - www.fiberexpo.com
*Minnesota*
Shepherds Choice Shearing Festival â East Bethal â May - www.shepherdschoice.com
Shepherd Harvest S&W Festival -Lake Elmo-May- http://www.shepherdsharvestfestival.org/ MN Weavers and Fiber Artists â Alexandria,- Oct - www.weaveminnesota.com
*Missouri*
Fiber Retreat â Jefferson City, MO â March - http://extension.missouri.edu/fiber/
Fiber Festival - Marshfield, MO â May - (417) 859-7840
Heart of America Sheep Show & Fiber Fest â June - Sedalia, MO - http://www.moncwga.com
World Sheep & Fiber Arts Festival Bethel, MO - September - www.worldsheepfest.com
*Montana*
G F Fiberfest âGreat Falls â May - http://www.geocities.com/gfspinweave/fiber_festival.html
Big Sky Fiber Arts Festival â June - Hamilton, MT www.bigskyfiber.com
Fiberfest Eureka 2007 - July - Eureka, MT e-mail: [email protected]
Montana Fiber Roundup, Kalispell, Montana- July [email protected] or call 406-756-6772
*New Hampshire*
New Hampshire Sheep & Wool Festival - May - Contoocook - [email protected]
*Nevada*
Heart of America Sheep Show & Fiber Fest - June - Nevada, Missouri - http://www.moncwga.com
*New Hampshire*
Northeast Handspinners, The Gathering - November, 2006 - http://www.northeasthandspinners.org/html/nha-events.htm#The Gathering
*New Mexico*
Wool Festival @ Taos - October â Taos, NM - http://www.taoswoolfestival.org/
Best of the Southwest âFarmington, NM â November -http://www.woolfestivalsw.meridian1.net/
*New Jersey*
Harvest Sheep & Fiber Festival of NJ - September - Woodstown - *http://www.njsheepandfiber.org
New York*
Empire Spring Classic Sheep Show, Sale & Fiberfest - June - Cobleskill Fairgrounds - www.empirespringclassic.org
Fingerlakes Fiber Arts and Crafts Festival - September - Hemlock, NY - http://www.gvhg.org/fest.html
NY Sheep & Wool Festival - October - Rhinebeck - http://www.sheepandwool.com/
Washington County, NY Sheep & Fiber Farm Tour - April - [email protected]
Wool Arts Tour - October - Monadnock Region, NY - http://www.miragealpacas.com/
*North Carolina*
Southeastern Animal Fiber Fair (SAFF) - October - Fletcher, NC - http://www.saffsite.org/page.php?page=home.htm
*Ohio*
Annual Fiber Fair âMarch - Bowling Green [email protected]
Upper Valley Fiber Festival â April â Troy, OH www.ewetopia.net
Great Lakes Fiber Show - May - Wooster, OH - http://www.lovellservices.com/GLFS/index.htm
Fiberfest - June - http://www.lakemetroparks.com/programs/events2007.shtml#Woolfest
Midwest Festival of Fibers Wool Gathering - September - www.awoolgathering.com
*Oregon*
Black Sheep Gathering - June - Eugene, Oregon - http://www.blacksheepgathering.org
Oregon Flock and Fiber Festival, September - Canby - http://www.flockandfiberfestival.com/
*Pennsylvania*
Pittsburgh Knit & Crochet Festival â Feb - http://www.pghknitandcrochet.com/ 
Waynesburg Sheep & Fiber festival â May - http://www.sheepandfiber.com/
PA Endless Mountains Fiber Festival â Sept â Hartford - http://www.pafiberfestival.com/
*South Dakota*
North Country Fiber Fair - September - Watertown, SD - www.northcountryfiberfair.org
*Vermont*
Vermont Sheep & Wool Festival - October - Essex Junction - http://www.vermontsheep.org/festival.html
*Virginia*
Sheep Shearing Day - April - Tazewell County, VA - www.thistlecovefarm.com â 
Fall Fiber Festival - October - Orange County, VA - http://www.fallfiberfestival.org/
Shenandoah Valley Fiber Festival -October- Berryville - www.shenandoahvalleyfiberfest.com
*West Virginia*
VA Angora Goat & Mohair Association - June â Lewisburg - http://www.angoragoats.com/Show/infoshow.html
*Wyoming*
The Gathering - September - Encampment, WY - [email protected]


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

My what a list. Something for everyone! Thank YOU


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bishop Hill in Kewanee IL October 18, 2008
http://www.bishophillfiberguild.org/spin-in_news.htm


----------

